# Vintage Electric Go Kart Project



## andyshinn (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome to my vintage electric kart project. I've already started the build and have 4 videos so far.

Here is the major parts list:

GoPowerSports Vintage Kart Kit
Motenergy ME1718 motor.
Kelly KLS72501-8080IPS controller.
Headway 38120HP cells x 40 for the 20S2P battery pack.
Chargery BMS24T-300 and charger combo for battery management.
Chargery DCC-300HB for main contactor.
Curtis PB-8 Throttle Pot for throttle.
I have a lot more information at Vintage Electric Go Kart and will post the videos here as well. Enjoy build log #1 below!


----------



## andyshinn (Apr 10, 2021)

Build log #2!


----------



## andyshinn (Apr 10, 2021)

Build log #3!


----------



## andyshinn (Apr 10, 2021)

Build log #4!


----------



## andyshinn (Apr 10, 2021)

Build log #5!


----------

